# Alleged Texas Police Impersonator Turns Out To Be Game Warden



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc5i.com*

Fort Worth police have closed an investigation into an apparent police impersonator who tried to pull over a woman. It turns out the supposed impersonator wasn't an imposter at all, but a Texas Game Warden who tried to stop the woman on the way to an emergency call at Grapevine Lake.

Raina Prater told NBC 5 she was driving down the highway when a man in a pickup came up behind her with a siren wailing and a light flashing from his windshield.

"I was petrified, I really was," said Prater. "He had a light and siren in his windshield."

Prater said she didn't believe a real police officer would drive an unmarked pickup, so she refused to stop and drove straight to her parents' house.

The man followed her and asked for her information when she finally stopped.

"After he got all her information, he said, 'I I will deal with you later.' Putting his finger right in her face. 'I will deal with you later,'" Prater's mother Janet Johnston said.

The man then quickly left the woman and took off in his truck.

The man turned out to be game warden Capt. Scott Haney, who told NBC 5 that he tried to pull the woman over because she was driving wrecklessly and speeding while weaving in and out of traffic.

Prater insists that she wasn't speeding until he started chasing her.

In any case, police said, the investigation is now closed.

"The threat is out there, so it's just a reminder when we do actually have reported police imposters. We take all these very seriously," said Lt. Dean Sullivan of the Fort Worth Police Department.

"I'm glad the nightmare is over. And I'm glad it turned out that he is the real police because I want to believe everybody is honest."

Police said that anytime someone suspects a police imposter to call 911 from their cell phone or to pull into a well-lit area where other people are around.

Previous Stories:


June 7, 2006: Driver Says Man In Pickup With Siren Tried To Pull Her Over 
Copyright 2006 by nbc5i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

